# Homemade soft plastics?



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

If this catalog outfit doesn't have exactly what you're looking at I'll be surprised... I've been doing business for years with the wholesale side of their operations.... https://www.lurepartsonline.com/

Hope this helps


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Just FYI plastisol is bad shit and if you don’t take the proper precautions it will mess you up.


----------



## Monoman (May 31, 2009)

This guy on YT makes some so you might find it interesting ... https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCScpvPNtZxs7gC_lSHXDUcw/videos


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

There is a place a few miles away that I go to when I need more. They sell the plastics by the pound and significantly cheaper than the small 5 packs.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

lemaymiami said:


> If this catalog outfit doesn't have exactly what you're looking at I'll be surprised... I've been doing business for years with the wholesale side of their operations.... https://www.lurepartsonline.com/ Hope this helps


Thanks for the link, Capt. Looks like a good resource.


----------



## hunter4626 (Aug 7, 2016)

Zika said:


> Thanks for the link, Capt. Looks like a good resource.


I started making my own this summer and am pleasently surprised with what I can make and how well they work-I only use hand pour molds-lots cheaper than injected.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Kind of with Smack on this. Kind of like lead sinkers. Let someone else breath that shlt in. I do enough damage to myself. But I can appreciate anyone making something unless it’s half ass. Go for it


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have enough trouble tying flies. I'll go to Bass Pro if I need plastics


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I always thought it was tempting to roll my own but at 4 bucks a bag I wonder how many I'd have to go through just to break even.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

jimsmicro said:


> I always thought it was tempting to roll my own but at 4 bucks a bag I wonder how many I'd have to go through just to break even.


Those machined molds can't be cheap enough


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

SymmFish said:


> Curious if anyone made their own soft plastics at home. Are there kits y’all are using or any particulars y’all suggest?
> yes, I realize they aren’t expensive, but just thought it would be fun to mess around with.


If you’re looking for multi piece molds with injector holes Spike It has a series of molds sold under its Lureworks brand. Relatively expensive compared to hand pour though.

The process is extremely easy and almost everything can be reused and melted for future baits.


----------

